# Cerakote for a pistol



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I’m thinking about a Cerakote finish for the slide on my Glock and wondering if it’s a good thing to do as far as longevity and appearance ? This pistol is only used at the range so it won’t get a bunch of wear from a holster or daily carry but wondering just how this applied finish will hold up over time.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it's painted on and baked. It's supposed to be good. Ruger thinks enough of it to put on their new Wrangler.


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

Pistol Pete said:


> I think it's painted on and baked. It's supposed to be good. Ruger thinks enough of it to put on their new Wrangler.


+1


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Yeah I’ve read lots of good stuff about it but I’d love to hear from an end user to see what they think about it. I guess not that many gun owners have gone that route since I’ve not gotten any real feedback yet.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm an end user. If professionally done, it's probably the best finish you could put on a firearm.
It's got a teflon like feel to it and is very durable. It comes in a lot of different colors.

The Kimber RCP II is a before and after. The Model 642 had a terrible finish from the factory so I had it cerakoted. The Kimber Super Carry Ultra to the left in the last picture I had just the frame cerakoted. When I bought it, it had a deep scratch in the original finish, rather then send it back to the factory and since I was having the other guns done I had it cerakoted as well.

On the Kimber RCP II I had to remove the cerakote from the frame rails and slide with some 400 wet or dry then 600 to 1500 grit. Since both the frame and slide were done it was a tight fit.

On the Model 642 the cerakote practically filled in the serial numbers at the bottom of the grip frame. The shop had to re-stamp them. They are in two places, the other is inside the frame and under the barrel. Those were okay.

On the Kimber Super Carry Ultra I didn't have to do anything, all I had was the frame done.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Ok, those are some really nice firearms and appear to be in mint condition! Do I guess you are more than happy with the coatings and I guess you shoot and clean those regularly and the coatings hold up?
I was thinking of a Stars and Stripes theme on the slide and guess the application of different colors does not effect the longevity or wear of the finish. The range I belong to offers this Cerakote service and I’m considering having it done along with upgrading the stock Glock sights to day/night sights. 

Guess I should have the new sights installed by the range along with the Cerakote ?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Ok, those are some really nice firearms and appear to be in mint condition! Do I guess you are more than happy with the coatings and I guess you shoot and clean those regularly and the coatings hold up?
> I was thinking of a Stars and Stripes theme on the slide and guess the application of different colors does not effect the longevity or wear of the finish. The range I belong to offers this Cerakote service and I'm considering having it done along with upgrading the stock Glock sights to day/night sights.
> 
> Guess I should have the new sights installed by the range along with the Cerakote ?


Out of the Kimber's my RCP II has gotten the most use. It's held up very well. I rarely carry and shoot revolvers anymore. The Kimber Super Carry Pro (the larger one) has the stock Kimpro finish on both the frame and slide. I rarely carry that one and if you look closely at the front of the slide right below the sight you can begin to see a little holster wear. Then if you look in the same area of the RCP II there is no perceptive wear. Keeping in mind that I've carried the RCP II a lot more than the other two. The other Kimber, the Super Carry Ultra, the one with the bronze frame I hardly carry at all. You can also see some holster wear on the *RCP II* in that same area *before I had it done*. You'll also notice some wear under and along the edge of the trigger guard. Just "click on" each picture for a better view.

Gun cleaning solvents have no affect on the finish, you just wipe it off with a non abrasive cloth or patch. Your certainly not going to have the barrel cerakoted and no one's gonna' see the bearing surfaces inside the slide anyway. Wherever there's metal to metal contact you're eventually gonna' see wear no matter what type of finish you have.

Unless you're comfortable working on guns absolutely have whoever's doing the cerakoting install the sights. If you give them a stripped slide without sights, unless they mask off the dovetail in the rear of the slide and the slot in the front they will get cerakoted too. Then when you go to install the sights you'll have to carefully remove the cerakote within those area's otherwise you'll risk cracking the finish around those areas. You should also use a sight pushing tool when installing or removing dovetailed sights, if you decide to do it yourself.

Also keep in mind that any type of multi colored patterns are going to cost more for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I thank you for your detailed response that answered all of my questions and concerns before getting involved with a Cerakote coating. I did not receive a price yet, wanted to learn more first and I was attracted initially by a $150 advertisement for the coating with rifle parts in a glass display case. They look really awesome. 

As you mentioned, the new sights and the coating need to be accomplished at the same time and a coating with various colors and patterns will definitely be an add to the cost. Now I have to consider and weigh this against purchasing another pistol so I have some variety and just a different pistol to shoot at the range. Perhaps a 380 or another but smaller 9 mm Glock.

I’m new to shooting and guns altogether but love this new hobby and as Steve had mentioned, I have the gun flue and there is no cure!

Thanks again for the info and now I need to decide ❗


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> I thank you for your detailed response that answered all of my questions and concerns before getting involved with a Cerakote coating. I did not receive a price yet, wanted to learn more first and I was attracted initially by a $150 advertisement for the coating with rifle parts in a glass display case. They look really awesome.
> 
> As you mentioned, the new sights and the coating need to be accomplished at the same time and a coating with various colors and patterns will definitely be an add to the cost. Now I have to consider and weigh this against purchasing another pistol so I have some variety and just a different pistol to shoot at the range. Perhaps a 380 or another but smaller 9 mm Glock.
> 
> ...


You're welcome! Glad to be of service.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> I'm an end user. If professionally done, it's probably the best finish you could put on a firearm.
> It's got a teflon like feel to it and is very durable. It comes in a lot of different colors.
> 
> The Kimber RCP II is a before and after. The Model 642 had a terrible finish from the factory so I had it cerakoted. The Kimber Super Carry Ultra to the left in the last picture I had just the frame cerakoted. When I bought it, it had a deep scratch in the original finish, rather then send it back to the factory and since I was having the other guns done I had it cerakoted as well.
> ...


Those look great! I especially like your snub!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Those look great! I especially like your snub!


Thank you!

Indeed the bronze finish goes well with the stainless barrel and cylinder. The only thing I had to do was remove the cerakote on the frame where the barrel meets up with it. Otherwise it could possibly crack when I reinstalled the barrel.


----------

